

Please critique our little website - secos
http://squarechat.com

======
danfitch
There is a test room that never expires(The rooms created expire after 20
minutes) if you want to chat with others from HN
<http://www.squarechat.com/hntest>

------
wildsalmon
[http://www.opinbot.com/reviews/show/agdvcGluYm90chwLEhVyZXZp...](http://www.opinbot.com/reviews/show/agdvcGluYm90chwLEhVyZXZpZXdzX3Jldmlld3JlcXVlc3QYxT4M)

~~~
idoh
opinbot - that's a funny site. I can't tell if the review of people's twitter
feeds is real or satire.

------
jolie
Needs a better explanation of what it is, what it does, and why anyone would
use it - think of the end users.

Also, for time-sensitive video chat, Twitter OAuth is where it's at.

~~~
secos
why have any auth at all?

Agree fully on the explanation... like I said it was a test for something else
and we just threw it up on the server to see how it worked.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
alexl
Doesn't work so well. I think the guy there wanted to tell me something, but I
could only hear his words VERY slow. Like a magnetic audio tape played back at
much less than the normal speed.

Then again, who knows how far apart we were from each other, both
geographically and from the point of view of the connection.

------
jasonkester
Cool. So it's kinda like TokBox but without the suck.

Gimme an API and a sense that you'll be around for a while and I'm in. Better
still, give me the tools to set up my own server.

And charge me money for it.

------
secos
We wrote this a while back as a test for another project. Would love feedback!

~~~
idoh
What is this for / how will it help me?

~~~
secos
Was hoping you'd tell us!

Obviously its a video chat program... question is exactly what good is it?
Would love to hear your ideas. :)

~~~
idoh
Reviews are free, but I charge $ to be a product manager :)

~~~
secos
:) Well said. upvoted.

------
jeff18
I couldn't get it to work in Mac OS X Snow Leopard with Chrome. I could see
myself, but the other box was always either non existent or white.

~~~
secos
the other boxes are other people who did not turn on their cameras or didn't
have one.

~~~
jeff18
I'd consider the lack of that info a bug, unless you are expecting people to
deduce that. ;)

------
Madhav_
It lags a lot. That's really the only problem I see with it. A share link
would be cool so it could be like tokbox.

------
scotje
Your Get Satisfaction widget brought up the feedback options for Get
Satisfaction itself instead of for your app.

~~~
danfitch
Thanks should be fixed now.

------
lambdom
I see a white square with nothing in it.

------
bmelton
I don't know WHY it bothers me, but I should mention that it DOES -- the
'square' in the logo is rectangular, and my mind can't get over that.

I'd rework the logo entirely if you could actually, and I don't know when the
'feedback on the left side of the page' became a popular phenomenon, or who
started it, but I honestly find it to be extremely silly.

That said, I like the overall look of the site, though it's obviously quite
spartan at this point.

~~~
danfitch
Haha, good point about the []. And also thank you for the input on the
feedback link.

~~~
DTrejo
I really don't like get Satisfaction very much at all.

I prefer email support any day.

